# Injections for alopecia areata



## lphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

Would like to know your thoughts on coding the following:

Diagnosis: Alopecia Areata, scalp
Procedure: Injected total of 1.5cc of 5mg/cc kenalog in 6-7cm patch of smooth alopecia L frontal scalp.

I have heard people say they use 11900 and others say 96372. I am leaning towards 96372 myself.

What are your thought?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ERINM (Dec 3, 2010)

11900 is for intralesional lesions which would be correct for the above note
96372 is for intramuscular/subcutaneous which the provider has to specifically state the injection was done IM or SC
In our derm office these type of scalp lesions are always 11900


----------

